# Bad switch on case?



## Jeff Mc (Feb 28, 2009)

I just assembled a MB in a used case that did not have any prior problems. After making all power connections to the MB, devices, fans, etc., I plugged in the power cable, rear switch flipped to on position. A couple of led's light up on the MB. I press the front power button on the case.....and nothing....nary a fan stir, beep, or any signs of life. I checked, and double checked every power connection, made sure all the switch wiring was connected to the correct pins. Could it be a bad switch on the case, or would it be maybe a bad power supply. I'm stumped.....any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Those switches rarely fail. Using a fine tipped metal screwdriver (or similar), momentarily short the Power_on pins on your motherboard. If the system does not start, your problem is not the switch.


----------



## Jeff Mc (Feb 28, 2009)

gcavan said:


> Those switches rarely fail. Using a fine tipped metal screwdriver (or similar), momentarily short the Power_on pins on your motherboard. If the system does not start, your problem is not the switch.


Thanks for the tip...I did not try that. I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## Jeff Mc (Feb 28, 2009)

Ok....still nothing. I may have a toasted MB.


----------



## Jeff Mc (Feb 28, 2009)

I swapped out the power supply, and it booted up! Chalk up another one for experience.


----------

